# This is good!



## travcoman45 (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## irishteabear (Jun 14, 2009)

Good one!


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL, good one Tip!!


----------



## farnsworth (Jun 18, 2009)

Now that's posted in the right place! Very funny.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 18, 2009)

Ha!  That was pretty good.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't get it.


----------



## smokingscooby (Jun 18, 2009)

Thats a Good one


----------

